# Bullnose verandah



## aatrev (Dec 17, 2010)

Could you please mention a couple of key factors when installing bullnose roof sheeting. This one is 1700wide. I do not need ordering info. We have done many roofs but not the bullnose.


----------



## ultimateconstruction (Jan 27, 2011)

-bullnose(s) are usually expensive to get sheets made
-difficult to figure out the radius, because its curve-like form, moreover, it's existing sheet can't just be taken to use as a pattern
-in constructing for this kind of roof, always prioritize safety by wearing glasses,mask or gloves and protect the work area floor or furnishing with plastic sheeting.
-it also can be seen mostly on veranda application


----------

